# I was thinking Border Collie all the way



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOCk97Kmnx0

Nope.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

That was a surprise..I didn’t realize there was even competitions just for weave poles.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOCk97Kmnx0
> 
> Nope.


 Way to ruin it Jeff.:-?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, I thought of that after you said that, and there is no editing it now. Kinda stupid. My bad.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

cool... I didn't know there was just weaving competitions either...


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I actually saw that when it was on tv so I already knew who won.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

What amazes me is that they can fill a small stadium with people willing to watch and ESPN picks up the coverage.LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Length of leg, short back and power. 
Look how little that Dobe swayed from side to side. Straight on and power through it.
Probably would have went wider if the poles were trial helpers though.  :-#


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was interesting to see for sure. It kinda made me sick (dizzy) to watch it though (migraine).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Length of leg, short back and power.
> Look how little that Dobe swayed from side to side. Straight on and power through it.
> Probably would have went wider if the poles were trial helpers though.  :-#


]
Dobies do weaves good. The Purina Weave Challenge was won by a Dobie before when the other dog missed a weave and had to restart. This year (2011) they changed for 60 poles to 30 poles up into a tunnel and then 30 poles back. I think it was won by a Terv (or maybe the Terv got second) The Terv won it's
Agility challenge and came in 2nd on weaves or visa versa


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ]
> Dobies do weaves good. The Purina Weave Challenge was won by a Dobie before when the other dog missed a weave and had to restart. This year (2011) they changed for 60 poles to 30 poles up into a tunnel and then 30 poles back. I think it was won by a Terv (or maybe the Terv got second) The Terv won it's
> Agility challenge and came in 2nd on weaves or visa versa



A Mal won the National Dock Diving competition last year here at Purina. (Oct 2010 Incredible Dog Challenge finals)
Broke the world record also. Something like 30 ft.
I judged the National Terrier Race finals there some yrs back. Still a great place to see a ton of dog "stuff". 50 miles from the house.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOCk97Kmnx0
> 
> Nope.


Skinny rat head was easier to get around those poles!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Cant believe that made ESPN. Never seen a FR MR Sch trial on tv. The people there to watch is crazy too.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Cant believe that made ESPN. Never seen a FR MR Sch trial on tv. The people there to watch is crazy too.


 Then I might make your day Brother.

Most of the owners and or top brass of the sport, fight, specialty channels.

They are all clients for their personal family dogs.

Here is the hook if I can get your next trial filmed and airedl that I believe is coming up.

Alberta Bear Hunt dude. Make my day.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot make sense of what you just wrote.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

U got to go to northern Alberta for big bears. But I'm sure we could work something out. Can you ride a horse?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Careful, people from the East have been known to mistake livestock for wild game #-o


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe it. There are a lot of black cows around here. Got to be careful


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> U got to go to northern Alberta for big bears. But I'm sure we could work something out. Can you ride a horse?


 No problem,


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I believe it. There are a lot of black cows around here. Got to be careful


 Thats funny,


----------

